# seriously confused!!!



## l4ren84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!

My partner and I are both hoping to emmigrate to canada in the near future, although we are very concerned about his criminal conviction!!! Unfortunatly he was charged with affray as a result of working as a security supervisor at a night club when an almighty brawl broke out!!! so bad that even the police dog handler could not control the crowd!!

Eventhough my partner was acting in a proffesional capacity trying to protect the safety of the people inside, one of the`assailants decided to apportion the blame to the staff!!! as a result he recieved a suspened sentence for a year ( expired in oct 09) and 200hrs community service (fully completed) He has no prior convictions or anything since. 

Does this mean we cannot apply for any of the visa's avaliable?? as he is a fully qualified plasterer and dryliner and has qualifications relating to railway safety, we were going to go down the temporay work permit route, if he could find a suitable job vacancy.

Please guys if anyone could offer any advice we would be deeply grateful!!

Big Thanks!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

l4ren84 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> My partner and I are both hoping to emmigrate to canada in the near future, although we are very concerned about his criminal conviction!!! Unfortunatly he was charged with affray as a result of working as a security supervisor at a night club when an almighty brawl broke out!!! so bad that even the police dog handler could not control the crowd!!
> 
> ...


You should read the following information on criminal rehabilitation requirements:-
Application for Rehabilitation for Persons Who are Inadmissible to Canada Because of Past Criminal Activity


----------



## l4ren84 (Feb 9, 2010)

That's brilliant!! thank you!!

Better getting reading!!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## l4ren84 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Yin!! 

Again, thank you for your help, that link was fab!! downloaded all forms and now compiling all the supporting evidence to enter app for rehabilitation under "information only", although.........

Unsure as to which the most correct or best way to enter would be, could my partner go over(if granted permission to enter the country!!!  have a look round for employment, then if succesful apply for temp work permit whilst there???

Or apply whilst still in UK apply for skilled worker under noc ref:7284 (plasterer/dryliner)???

Any comments greatly welcomed guys!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

l4ren84 said:


> Hi Yin!!
> 
> Again, thank you for your help, that link was fab!! downloaded all forms and now compiling all the supporting evidence to enter app for rehabilitation under "information only", although.........
> 
> ...


Once he has clearance he is able to enter the country on a vacation and search for work. Similarly if he is on THE LIST occupation wise then he is able to apply under the Skilled Worker process. 
Much Good Luck.


----------

